# 2009 Cervelo S1 custom - is this a good deal?



## xand (Nov 25, 2009)

I've been offered a 2009 Cerevelo S1 frame, 3 months old, not sure what fork/seat (going to looksee tomorrow) but with a SRAM Rival black groupset (might be older than 3 months) and Mavic Ksyrium SSC SL wheels (might be older than 3 months), for about USD 1.7k.

Note, I'm in Singapore - where prices are somewhat elevated - just the Cervelo S1 frame (perhaps with a fork) costs USD 2.02k, and apparently a new SRAM Rival groupset costs USD 1.1k.

Do you think it's a good buy?

It's going to be my first bike and I was just going to get a Felt z100 or something but oooh the S1 is pretty. 

Also, the SRAM Rival being black means it's the 2009 groupset right?


----------



## natethomas2000 (Aug 2, 2009)

Looking at prices where you are, that sounds pretty good. 

A full Ultegra S1 is around $2200 here in the US brand new.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Go over it with a fine tooth comb for any cracks, or any reason somebody might sell, and if it fits... sounds like a pretty good buy to me, not deal of the century because bikes depreciate fast, but good enough that I'd take a look- if it weren't in Singapore.

Edit: Check provenance also. You don't want to buy something stolen, especially in a place where you can get caned- makes it hard to ride a bike.


----------



## xand (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks guys. 

I've test rode it, i can standover, but there's only a little clearance, test riding it felt good though. 

It turns out that I personally know the seller, so I'm comfortable with provenence - seller plans on leaving the country soon and has an extra bike so that's probably the reason for selling.

I'm still undecided. Will test ride a couple more frames first!


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

How much is "only a little clearance"? I think standover is over emphasized in sizing but with a top tube like the S1's I would expect a frame that fit well to have plenty.


----------



## xand (Nov 25, 2009)

One or two cm. 

This seems to be common for me though, to have an inch or two I need to get quite a small frame - a 49 Gary fisher entry frame (not sure which, but with compact geometry) and a trek 51 1.something both give me similar clearance to the cervelo, a 47 felt z100/f85 provides the one/two inches of clearance. 

I suspect my legs are shorter than would be expected, particularly given the "bike prodigy" sizing chart.


----------



## xand (Nov 25, 2009)

bought it


----------



## xand (Nov 25, 2009)

Pics: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157622822987885/


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

*nice pics*



xand said:


> Pics: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157622822987885/


looks like you got a good deal! :thumbsup: 
Ironically, it brings back memories for me, I just traded my S1 in that colour last week for a NOS Soloist Team with the anodized gray finish (same bike, I just decided to go for the utilitarian finish instead of the paint). I fell in love with the Soloist since I first saw the anodized black finish, but I do think that paint scheme is the nicest looking _painted_ Soloist/S1.

Also, I couldn't quite see, but make sure the the front tire is mounted right, IIRC the Conti 4000's are directional tread, and it looked like it _might have been_ mounted backwards. Great tires, by the way.


----------



## xand (Nov 25, 2009)

jpdigital said:


> Also, I couldn't quite see, but make sure the the front tire is mounted right, IIRC the Conti 4000's are directional tread, and it looked like it _might have been_ mounted backwards. Great tires, by the way.


HM!

Good point.

Thanks


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice buy  I have an S1 myself and since I bought it 3 months ago, have upgraded it slowly. Its a great bike and really rides so well. I've done semi-long 60 mile rides on it no problem, short training runs (20 miles or so), good climbs as well and some pretty fast descents (50mph) and the bike just took all of them really well  YOu'll have a blast upgrading the brakes, wheels, etc...its a lot of fun! Enjoy!!!!


----------

